# Bats in my Gable wall vent.



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If you don't want to deal with angry bats, you have to make changes when they are not home. 
I would not spray water up at a vent. or close it without checking other vents in the attic. 
If you have no problem with the roof or attic, best left as is.
The screen would be the best idea. They will look for a new spots near by so you may consider a bat house. They do a good job with flying insects.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> If you don't want to deal with angry bats, you have to make changes when they are not home.
> I would not spray water up at a vent. or close it without checking other vents in the attic.
> If you have no problem with the roof or attic, best left as is.
> The screen would be the best idea. They will look for a new spots near by so you may consider a bat house. They do a good job with flying insects.


I really don't want them in my vent. Can't understand why they have come here now. House is four years old. Across the road are a couple of un used barns they could nest in. I have to do whatever it takes to get rid of them. I have no desire to harm them as they are just doing what's natural-for them- but a problem for me. This summer I had to deal with four foot black snakes-now bats. What's next. I hope those bats are not named Dracula or Barnabus.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

maddog1 said:


> I really don't want them in my vent. Can't understand why they have come here now. House is four years old. Across the road are a couple of un used barns they could nest in. I have to do whatever it takes to get rid of them. I have no desire to harm them as they are just doing what's natural-for them- but a problem for me. This summer I had to deal with four foot black snakes-now bats. What's next. I hope those bats are not named Dracula or Barnabus.:vs_OMG:


Yes you want them around but yes you don't want them hanging in or around the house, the droppings make a mess.
I would add the screen you mentioned. If they keep coming back to new location then you need a few bat houses, then they never bother anything.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Yes you want them around but yes you don't want them hanging in or around the house, the droppings make a mess.
> I would add the screen you mentioned. If they keep coming back to new location then you need a few bat houses, then they never bother anything.


I have to look into your suggestion about "bat houses". I never knew there was such a thing. I get some bat houses established, will those in my gable vent go to the bat house I wonder. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

maddog1 said:


> I have to look into your suggestion about "bat houses". I never knew there was such a thing. I get some bat houses established, will those in my gable vent go to the bat house I wonder. Thanks for the suggestion.


Here is some info.
https://morningchores.com/bat-house-plans/


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Here is some info.
> https://morningchores.com/bat-house-plans/


Thanks. I will check it out. Here's a story-it's true. When I was a kid I lived in Brooklyn, NY near Coney Island. My Grandfather worked at Steeplechase amusement Park so I practically grew up in the place. All the old guys that worked there knew me. One of the displays was a staircase painted red. There was a sign that read "See the Red Bats". So you went up the stairs & at the top was a house that looked the size of a large dog house. It had an opening with a wire screen in the door. When you looked in, you would expect to see "Red Bats". And you did. But they were two Baseball Bats painted Red! Really!:vs_karate:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

When you finally decide to screen them out you could make a cover including the screen that you could just velcro or magnet place over that vent. That way the night time work would be just one trip up to place the cover and done.

Bud


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> When you finally decide to screen them out you could make a cover including the screen that you could just velcro or magnet place over that vent. That way the night time work would be just one trip up to place the cover and done.
> 
> Bud


That's exactly what I was thinking about doing. Then I though I could also mount them on some screw in hooks at the corners. Either way, it will make any future maintenance at the gable vents an easy task to remove the screen covers. 

Thanks!


----------

